# Cranks



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I searched around but couldn't find anything but please point me in the right direction if I missed it somewhere obvious.

I am simply curious what cranks everyone uses as it has been difficult to identify from pictures and/or search on the interwebz. It seems hard to find a MTB specific LHD crank? I found the Sugino XD600's on Universal Cycles but not sure if that's the go to? Square taper seems iffy for the torque of a tandem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

MTBTandems has the Middleburns. Some folks have shown interest in Profile BMX stuff. The Suginos will work fine, but are not that fancy or stiff.

My personal preference, but I have not spent any serious time on the Middleburns, is the Race Face ISIS tandem cranks on our road tandem. Call me crazy, but I like the consistency of the spline type setups, and the ability to get repeatable on / off / on installation with no change in the settings.

Unfortunately, the Race Face cranks are no longer made. If anyone has a set of Stoker ISIS in 175mm, black preferred, I may be interested in trading 170mm of buying them outright.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Depending on riding style, some folks have had luck using a right side drive and traditional cranks. It really opens up the options. (edit) just re read and saw you were looking LHD specifically - sorry. We have Middleburn.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was hoping for an ISIS solution as well. 

I've heard right side drive *may* work with some red loctite on the pedal spindle threads but I'm a bit doubtful.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe trails4two meant using a total right side drive.

We have built a tandem all right side drive. It can work. We rode it a while, always trying to perfect it. Ultimately, I installed typical tandem cranks / setup. Don't recall ever having another problem with it after that.

As for buying three cranksets to build one tandem crankset with Loctite pedals, some folks have done it and ride a long time. One other option, is to either thread the holes as needed and heli-coil, or I have heard just rethreading alone with no heli-coils is more than fine.

Sad part, by the time you get it done, proper parts are not too much more money.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

mbeardsl said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping for an ISIS solution as well.
> 
> I've heard right side drive *may* work with some red loctite on the pedal spindle threads but I'm a bit doubtful.


Middleburn stopped making ISIS tandem cranks last year, but I have few sets left if you're interested.
We've had no issues with Square Taper on tandems, and we've installed quite a few sets over the last 12 years. As long as they're torqued on correctly, they work very well. 
We haven't yet been able to source an external BB style tandem crankset with MTB spiders, but hopefully we will soon.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I have just stripped out the threads on our rethreaded left stoker pedal. It had lasted for a long time but using a strong inexperienced stoker on one challenging ride caused too many pedal strikes, at the end of the ride we just lifted it out of the crank hole. It had been rethreaded on a machining jig so the threads were as good as could be expected without going helicoil. 
My point is if you don't have many pedal strikes a rethreaded pedal may work for you but it may be destroyed in one ride if you are unlucky.
I think that I will try a right side drive double crank to replace it.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

mactweek said:


> I have just stripped out the threads on our rethreaded left stoker pedal. It had lasted for a long time but using a strong inexperienced stoker on one challenging ride caused too many pedal strikes, at the end of the ride we just lifted it out of the crank hole. It had been rethreaded on a machining jig so the threads were as good as could be expected without going helicoil.
> My point is if you don't have many pedal strikes a rethreaded pedal may work for you but it may be destroyed in one ride if you are unlucky.
> I think that I will try a right side drive double crank to replace it.


Like PMK, we also set up a right side drive on our tandem, using some cheap LX cranks. Based on the way that we set it up, it requires a precise front deraileur adjustment to perform well, but does work quite well.

PM me if you want some additional details or pics.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our Fandango was built all right side drive initially.

Possibly the downfall of us running it, and we put a lot of miles on it, was the random mis-shift that bound the chains. The mis-shift may have been from expecting a rapid front shift, grit in the drivetrain, or a chain that was worn enough to have some side to side flex.

If nothing else, it proved I can make it work for a road tandem.

PK


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I gave up on the right side drive as well, just couldnt make it work without interference when shifting to the bigger ring. and that was without any mud at all. I broke down and got middleburn(thanks Alex) I wish that there were more options but they are sweet cranks.I love the splined timing rings.


----------

